# Looking for a few Thundersky/Winston 200ah cells



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all,

If anyone has any 200ah Thundersky cells sitting around and wants to sell one or two of them, let me know. Also let me know the specific dimensions; I need a specific size, or I'll have to modify things in my pack.

corbin


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Any idea what the actual capacity is of your current cells? I ask because you might be able to get by with a new CALB 180. Also, you might post the dimensions of the cells you need.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

GizmoEV said:


> Any idea what the actual capacity is of your current cells? I ask because you might be able to get by with a new CALB 180. Also, you might post the dimensions of the cells you need.


Good point david! I'll take any size 200ah..and make it work (somehow). But yeah, 180's might work if the rest of my pack is at 180ah. That would be 10% less than 200ah...which I'm hoping won't happen for another 3 years or so (based on 10 year lifespan, loosing 20% of the original capacity at that point).

I'd need a way of testing the ah discharge from the other cells to see if this is the case.

corbin


----------



## headwaycoral (Nov 17, 2012)

corbin said:


> Good point david! I'll take any size 200ah..and make it work (somehow). But yeah, 180's might work if the rest of my pack is at 180ah. That would be 10% less than 200ah...which I'm hoping won't happen for another 3 years or so (based on 10 year lifespan, loosing 20% of the original capacity at that point).
> 
> I'd need a way of testing the ah discharge from the other cells to see if this is the case.
> 
> corbin


Hi Corbin 
We can make 200ah lifepo4 battery , what is the voltage ?


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

headwaycoral said:


> Hi Corbin
> We can make 200ah lifepo4 battery , what is the voltage ?


Just 3.2v. I only need one cell (maybe two to have a backup).

corbin


----------



## headwaycoral (Nov 17, 2012)

i see, it is different from our battery , our headway is cylindrical cells , the single cell is 10AH or 15AH .


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

corbin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If anyone has any 200ah Thundersky cells sitting around and wants to sell one or two of them, let me know. Also let me know the specific dimensions; I need a specific size, or I'll have to modify things in my pack.
> 
> corbin


If nobody has any spares, you might try Balqon. They might be your best bet for just ordering 1 or 2 cells. I think a few folks on the forum have ordered from them. http://www.balqon.com/store.php#!/~/category/id=2736691&offset=0&sort=priceAsc
It looks the size of the 200ah may have changed, but maybe it will work (or 2 100ah).

-Bryan.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tips!

It looks like the new Sinopoly 200ah cells would fit; they are smaller than my current cells. My current cells are: TS-LFP200AHA, 183x100x276 mm

I'm also looking into two 100ah cells...but the Sinopoloy are too fat to fit in my spot.

corbin


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like Balqon happened to have 3 of the old cells I needed! Only $220 each ($110/AH), and cheap shipping since they are not far away. 

Awesome! I'll have 2 spares for when others die on me. I did find some other sources..but everything would take forever, and be expensive to get to me.

thanks for the help everyone!

corbin


----------



## jehu (Oct 28, 2012)

Corbin let us know how it goes, I ordered 32 cells on the 20th and i haven't heard back from them, I wasn't charged shipping but i figure i can just pick them up since I'm close by the warehouse.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

jehu said:


> Corbin let us know how it goes, I ordered 32 cells on the 20th and i haven't heard back from them, I wasn't charged shipping but i figure i can just pick them up since I'm close by the warehouse.


I got the 3 cells today on my doorstep via UPS. I haven't installed/tested them, but they are all reading 3.28v as I'd expect.

corbin


----------



## jehu (Oct 28, 2012)

corbin said:


> I got the 3 cells today on my doorstep via UPS. I haven't installed/tested them, but they are all reading 3.28v as I'd expect.
> 
> corbin


Nice! I Haven't heard back yet, I guess I'll be looking for a number to call tomorrow.


----------

